# Best time to spray hay fields



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm going to be on a budget when it comes to fertilizing this year and will probably only do my orchard grass fields. However I do plan to spray all my fields in the spring to try and eliminate as many of the weeds as possible. What time of the year is thes best to spray and what spray should I use? I was thinking early March as soon as I could get a couple of hot/dry days and was going to spray 2wd. Is there a spray that will kill Johnson grass but not affect fescue? Thanks for all your help guys.

Kyle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kyle, In Tennessee I try wait to spray until the very first of April and this seems to help get any late emerging thistle along with the other broadleaf weeds. If there is no heavy weed infestation and your basically doing a maintainance type spraying I use 1-2 pints/acre of 2-4D ester along with a surfactant. If you wait much past the first of April you will need to use 2-4D Amine. As far as a spray to kill Johnson grass but not fescue; I have not used anything with any success, but I have read on this site that some folks say they have had success with Maverick but that it is very costly. I know of no one in Tennessee that has tried Maverick. Regards, Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike,

Thanks for your advice. I will wait till the end of March/first of April to spray. What do you use for a sufactant? Your advice is always a big help.

Kyle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I buy the surfactant at the TN farmers Co-op in 1 gallon containers. I believe it mixes 1 quart per 100 gallons of spray solution. Regards, Mike


----------

